# MtDewMike's Collection



## mtdewmike (Jun 25, 2014)

I realized I never posted up any pics of my collection, so here we go.


Entire Collection







All Maglite's






Cheap AAA LED's






Coast/LED Lenser LED's






eGear






Klarus and Fenix






Miscellaneous






Ryobi






My wife's flashlights





Recent additions




The Sunwayman V11r Mirage is my EDC. GREAT flashlight!

Here's a recent review I did of the updated Klarus XT11 with the Cree XM-L2 LED.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice - what did you plan to bring to ECXC?

:devil:


----------



## mtdewmike (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure yet. Probably a couple of the Klarus and the Nitecore.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 25, 2014)

There was a large field from the campground that faced nothing but woods at the far end. IIRC, there were no tents or RV's for a good 600 meters or so, and then just woods. I'm hoping that area is still open.


----------



## mtdewmike (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, I think that would be a good spot.


----------

